# Twins!!



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

:leap: 








Boy at back girl at teat!









Just missed the birth so waiting to see if there is one more in there.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! WOOHOO!! Finally Kisses did it!!  

Congrats a thousand times over!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on your new babies!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Whoo hooooo!!  What a blessing that things went so well!! Congrats on the two new stunning babies  :stars: :stars:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

She of course waited till I was having my sleep in while my boy was at footy LOL. They were all wet when I went out though LOL only just missed it
Mum is doing great though, both have had a drink. Little miss (thinking Alula) has peed and pooped already


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Alula (said Uulaa)








Buck (going to a friends)








Alula


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Trying to work out if Alula has a slight ginger tinge around her tail and along her spine LOL

















Alula right


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Two and one of each, perfect! They're so cute too  Way to go Kisses


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:leap: Yeah! Good job, Kisses! I don't know...she looks pretty white to me? I thought Kisses was a Saanen?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

She is. The flash washed her out a bit. There is only the littlest lightest bit of ginger on her butt. THough the buck does have ginger there. I can register Alula as saanen same as kisses. Which I am thinking I may have to do LOL. Dad Gizmo has slight patches on him.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATLATIONS!


----------

